# Decoy deals



## 3pointpete (Apr 14, 2009)

Last night I saved just over $30 on decoys and calls by ordering them from thru Amazon. I got the B Moblile by Primos for $42 on Amazon and it is in the Bass Pro flyer for $60. I bought a hen for $13, that I saw for $25. Shop around. There are good deals out there you just gotta spend a little time to look for them. I got a couple calls too, but not much of a savings on them, then again it all adds up. Amybody else have any ways to save some cash for turkey season? Maybe a cheap way to preserve or mount a fanned out tail?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh yeah here is a great deal on a great looking decoy :yikes:http://www.wingsupply.com/shop/Scripts/prodViewSKU.asp?SKU=KINGTKY


----------



## rayed (Mar 10, 2003)

That was a great deal I bought one also, the best part was no shipping fee.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

3pointpete said:


> Last night I saved just over $30 on decoys and calls by ordering them from thru Amazon. I got the B Moblile by Primos for $42 on Amazon and it is in the Bass Pro flyer for $60. I bought a hen for $13, that I saw for $25. Shop around. There are good deals out there you just gotta spend a little time to look for them. I got a couple calls too, but not much of a savings on them, then again it all adds up. Amybody else have any ways to save some cash for turkey season? Maybe a cheap way to preserve or mount a fanned out tail?


 
You know the weird thing about amazon is they sell hunting equipment but they also donate a percentage of every sale to HSUS...

Just saw the add the other day when I was looking at the great deals they had on layout blinds. Oh well I can find other great deals, not going to shop somewhere that donates anything to HSUS.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Oh yeah here is a great deal on a great looking decoy :yikes:http://www.wingsupply.com/shop/Scripts/prodViewSKU.asp?SKU=KINGTKY


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

www.davesmithdecoys.com awesome decoys worth the money


----------



## 3pointpete (Apr 14, 2009)

PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 said:


> You know the weird thing about amazon is they sell hunting equipment but they also donate a percentage of every sale to HSUS...
> 
> Just saw the add the other day when I was looking at the great deals they had on layout blinds. Oh well I can find other great deals, not going to shop somewhere that donates anything to HSUS.
> 
> -Psebuckmaster17-


Sorry but what is HSUS? 

I bought a puppy from the Humane society last year then a friend informed me they are one of the largest contributers to anti-hunting organizations. Kinda wish i would have known that before I bought my puppy. I love the dog, but just hate when I support anti-hunting groups. Bummer that Amazon supports something that sounds like it might be anti-hunting. Puts me in a situation where I need to decide do I support the company that might support hunting or do I buy from the cheaper place that supports organizations that are against what I love. The choice is obvious to me, I would rather pay more. Sometimes ignorance is bliss. Sometimes I wish I never knew all the details_. If anybody knows where we can get good hunting deals and not support anti groups please let me know. I am always looking to save a buck but not at the expense of the things I love.:chillin: _


----------



## 3pointpete (Apr 14, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Oh yeah here is a great deal on a great looking decoy :yikes:http://www.wingsupply.com/shop/Scripts/prodViewSKU.asp?SKU=KINGTKY


 
Thanks for the info, but way out of my price range.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

3pointpete said:


> Thanks for the info, but way out of my price range.


Humane Society of the United States... The down side is everyone thinks that the HSUS donates all their money to shelter animals and help rescue animals, when only a very small portion goes towards this. Like 1% or less. Most of the money goes toward animals rights.

Here is a cheap hen turkey decoy.

http://jrdsportinggoods.com/product_info.php?products_id=19359

Another place where you can find great deals and not support anti hunters is ebay.

You can also go google click the top search for shopping its shows the cheapest places however look out because amazon is usually the top one.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

3pointpete said:


> Thanks for the info, but way out of my price range.


Its a joke thing looks like a roadkill turkey.. And the price is crazy


----------



## MP15TDriver (Sep 15, 2010)

3pointpete said:


> Last night I saved just over $30 on decoys and calls by ordering them from thru Amazon. I got the B Moblile by Primos for $42 on Amazon and it is in the Bass Pro flyer for $60. I bought a hen for $13, that I saw for $25. Shop around. There are good deals out there you just gotta spend a little time to look for them. I got a couple calls too, but not much of a savings on them, then again it all adds up. Amybody else have any ways to save some cash for turkey season? Maybe a cheap way to preserve or mount a fanned out tail?


Good job. 

Mind sharing a link to the $13 hen decoy--I can't track it down.


----------



## MRocks (Aug 31, 2007)

I just got back from Dunham's. They have Delta Decoys at $11.99 for the hens and jakes. I think the toms were $24.99.


----------



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

I bought a Jake and hen decoy last year for 6.50 apiece plus shipping from discounthuntingsupplies.com. I haven't checked prices there this year but it might be worth a look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3pointpete (Apr 14, 2009)

MP15TDriver said:


> Good job.
> 
> Mind sharing a link to the $13 hen decoy--I can't track it down.


 
I will see what I can do. It was a 3 position decoy, depending where you put the stake it looks like is on alert, feeding and I guess just hanging out. My wife does all the amazon stuff, so I will see what I can do about the link.


----------



## MP15TDriver (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks.

Although I have just recently bought a Carry-Lite Peep'n Tom and Pretty Penny Turkey Decoy combo.

A guy on ebay sells the combo for about $59--cheapest I've found.


----------



## 3pointpete (Apr 14, 2009)

MP15TDriver said:


> Good job.
> 
> Mind sharing a link to the $13 hen decoy--I can't track it down.


 
I was wrong it was $17 here is the name and what little info I could dig up.
1 Feather Flex Decoys SF0085... $17.36 1 $17.36, 

But it is a 3 position decoy depending on where you place the stake. Sorry.:chillin:


----------

